
Ask HN: Ultrawide vs. Dual Monitors - huangc10
I&#x27;d like to hear what the community thinks about ultrawide vs. dual monitors. I&#x27;ve been using a dual&#x2F;triple monitor setup for years and am considering the switch to ultrawide. I&#x27;d like to see the communities opinions first! Much appreciated.<p>*Edit, I want to add that my usage is mostly for work&#x2F;productivity purposes.
======
johng
I've done both and only use "large" monitors now. Be it ultrawide or large
high resolution monitors... I can't stand the bezels and turning my neck
larger distances/more often always bothered me. I think this is just one of
those personal preferences things though.

~~~
huangc10
Agreed. With triple monitors, it was annoying that I had to move my head back
and forth. My preference so far has been with dual monitors. How about
productivity? About the same?

------
JohnFen
I've used both, and I prefer using multiple monitors over the ultrawides. I've
found that multiple monitors gives me much more flexibility, as I can orient
them in a manner that's most conducive to the task at hand (for instance,
being able to aim one monitor towards visitors to show them things).

But, honestly, my preference is a slight one -- if I have to use an ultrawide
instead, that's actually fine.

~~~
neuralRiot
I use both,and i find that both setups have their advantages depending on the
intended use, i use an ultrawide in my home studio for music production and
video editing, this is great because i can see a long horizontal timeline. At
work instead i use 2x24in to view datasheets and schematics side by side.

~~~
huangc10
This might be the way I go...

------
chrisbennet
I use both at once.

Left monitor is a Dell U3818DW 38" curved (3840x1600)

My right monitor Dell Ultrasharp U2718Q 27-Inch 4K IPS Monitor (3840 x 2160)

If you price them out, they are are very cheap per day - $4 a day.

~~~
chrisbennet
1,629.98 = $1,119.99 + $509.99

$4.46 day = $1,629.98 / 365 days

I was a bit off, but you get the idea. I feel it is a good ROI.

~~~
huangc10
haha I see what you mean. I usually keep my monitors for 5 years. I guess if I
get the Dell, I can say $1119.99/ (365*5) = ~$0.61. Good idea!

